# Magic the Gathering



## BaKiPa (3. September 2008)

Hallo liebe Buffed-Community  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mich würde mal interessieren, wer von euch das Sammelkartenspiel "Magic the Gathering" spielt.
Vorallem interessiert mich, welche Farben ihr spielt und auf was euer Deck aufbaut.

Ich spiele am liebsten Grün, mein Deck baut auf große Kreaturen auf, die Trampelschaden verursachen.
Ich besitze auch ein weißes Deck, welches ich aber nicht so gerne spiele.
Gestern habe ich mir außerdem ein Blau/Rotes, Erlaubnis/Direkt Schaden Deck erstellt.

Freue mich auf eure Antworten


----------



## luXz (3. September 2008)

Ich spiel nich "Magic"


----------



## Rexo (3. September 2008)

im ernst jetzt kan man das essen??


----------



## Noxiel (3. September 2008)

Grün/Blau - ich schwöre auf die Kombination von Urgewalten und Sinnestäuschungen. Grün und Blau harmonieren so gut miteinander.


----------



## Mondryx (3. September 2008)

Achja Magic... . Hab ich in der Grundschule gespielt, jetzt bin ich in der Abiturklasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Mein Deck habe ich allerdings immer noch. Besteht aus Grün/Weiß und hat ne Menge Artefakte sowie Lebenspunkte gebene Karten. Schaden mach ich vornämlich mit Drachen und meinem Alten Silberrücken, liebe diese Karte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todesschleicher (3. September 2008)

Hatte zu meinen Spielzeiten ein Weiß-Blaues Vogel-Soldaten-Deck...

Harmoniert auch gut miteinander, da die Besten Kreaturen Hybridmonster sind, Kangee, Aerie Keeper zum Beispiel.

Gut gefallen haben mir aber auch immer Remasuris, weil die alle Farben in sich vereinen.


----------



## BaKiPa (3. September 2008)

5Farben Remasuri Deck hasse ich.. spielt ein Kumpel von mir ;-)


----------



## nalcarya (4. September 2008)

Grüüün/Schwarz!

Aber das letzte mal gespielt hab ich, als Ravnica aktuell war :>


----------



## Zez (4. September 2008)

Habe es verpeilt - habe nur Schwarz angeklickt, dabei spiele ich meist X+weiß/Schwarz/Blau


----------



## Melih (4. September 2008)

Ich spiele kein "magic" (was auch immer das sein soll....)


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. September 2008)

> Ich spiele kein "magic" (was auch immer das sein soll....)



Ein Sammelkartenspiel, wos ein paar Karten für verdammt viel Kohle gibt, daraus stellst du dir dann ein Deck zusammen , hockst dich neben einen Japaner und lässt dich fertigmachen


----------



## Leyla7B (4. September 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Grüüün/Schwarz!
> 
> Aber das letzte mal gespielt hab ich, als Ravnica aktuell war :>




Du meinst Ravager, mit dem Arcbound Ravager aus Darksteel.
Die Ravager dürfen ja nur noch im T1 gespielt werden, ich hab auch seit Kamigawa nachgelassen.

Jemand der aktiv spielt setzt sich nicht auf einer Farbe fest.
Wie dem auch sei am liebsten war mir weiß.


----------



## Melih (4. September 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Ein Sammelkartenspiel, wos ein paar Karten für verdammt viel Kohle gibt, daraus stellst du dir dann ein Deck zusammen , hockst dich neben einen Japaner und lässt dich fertigmachen




also so wie diesen kinder spiel "yu-gi-oh" oder was?


----------



## Leyla7B (4. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> also so wie diesen kinder spiel "yu-gi-oh" oder was?





Sicherlich!

"yu-gi-oh" ist bloß ein Synonym für "Magic".


Beim Dummstellen nicht authentisch zu wirken ist peinlich.


----------



## SilentDarkness (4. September 2008)

Nunja ich hab Grün/Weiß gespielt meistens. Aber hab nie wirklich aktiv gespielt mit nen paar kumpels mal hier mal da und hab da auch oft mal gewechselt hab aber eine der farben immer drin behalten. Liegt wohl daran das meine "Besten" karten in den zwei Farben waren ^^


----------



## Todesschleicher (4. September 2008)

> Magic: The Gathering (früher auch Magic: Die Zusammenkunft) ist ein Sammelkartenspiel von Richard Garfield. Es war das erste Spiel dieser Art und erschien im Jahr 1993 bei Wizards of the Coast. Seit 1995 vertrieb Amigo das Spiel in Deutschland und Österreich. Im September 2006 hat Universal Cards den Vertrieb für Deutschland und Österreich übernommen.
> Zur Zeit gibt es circa 9.500 verschiedene Karten und (nach Herstellerangaben) über sechs Millionen Spieler auf der ganzen Welt. Es sind inzwischen zehn Basiseditionen und zahlreiche alleinstehende Editionen in mehreren Sprachen erschienen. Wizards of the Coast veranstaltet jährlich etwa 60.000 über die ganze Welt verteilte Turniere, die mit Preisgeldern in Höhe von bis zu 5 Millionen US-Dollar dotiert sind. Rund um das Spiel hat sich ein eigener Markt entwickelt mit Händlern, die sich auf den An- und Verkauf von Magickarten spezialisiert haben.



Quelle: Wikipedia

Das Spiel ist ziemlich legendär...einerseits wegen der Freaks die es zocken, andererseits weil so gut wie jedes Kind das in den 90ern geboren ist, dafür monate- und jahrelang sein Taschengeld rausgeschmissen hat.

Spiele wie Pokémon, Yu-Gi-Oh und andere sind nicht mehr als schlechte Fakes


----------



## Kulunki (4. September 2008)

Als ich früher noch gespielt hab, war das ein schwarz-grünes Fast Rush Deck. 

Ach wie ich die Schwarzen Ritter geliebt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine damaligen Hassgegner, Carnivorious  Bloom Deck und dieses Blaue Manaverknappungsdeck.. *hass*


----------



## Lisutari (4. September 2008)

Rot und Grün, schnell zuschlagen und dem Gegner seine Kreaturen wegschießen. Funktioniert leider überhaupt nicht gegen Counterdecks  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Welsch (4. September 2008)

Schwarz / Grün, meine liebste Karte ist der Meistermeuchler
kenne es allerdings nur als Computerspiel und spiele es heute noch gelegentlich.


----------



## nalcarya (4. September 2008)

Leyla7B schrieb:


> Du meinst Ravager, mit dem Arcbound Ravager aus Darksteel.
> Die Ravager dürfen ja nur noch im T1 gespielt werden, ich hab auch seit Kamigawa nachgelassen.
> 
> Jemand der aktiv spielt setzt sich nicht auf einer Farbe fest.
> Wie dem auch sei am liebsten war mir weiß.


?

Sicher, das du mich zitieren wolltest? Ich meinte schon Ravnica. So wie in... der Editionsblock Ravnica :O

Ich denk mal, dass jemand der aktiv spielt mehr als eine Farbe/Farbkombination spielt und auch mehr als ein Deck hat, sollte klar sein. Wär ja langweilig sonst :>


----------



## Mr.Igi (4. September 2008)

Leyla7B schrieb:


> Du meinst Ravager, mit dem Arcbound Ravager aus Darksteel.
> Die Ravager dürfen ja nur noch im T1 gespielt werden, ich hab auch seit Kamigawa nachgelassen.
> 
> Jemand der aktiv spielt setzt sich nicht auf einer Farbe fest.
> Wie dem auch sei am liebsten war mir weiß.




:O ich verstehe nur bahnhof und bratkartoffeln


----------



## nalcarya (4. September 2008)

Das ist normal. Wenn man selbst kein Magic spielt, versteht man sich unterhaltende Magic-Spieler nicht ;>


----------



## Naarg (4. September 2008)

Leyla7B schrieb:


> Du meinst Ravager, mit dem Arcbound Ravager aus Darksteel.
> Die Ravager dürfen ja nur noch im T1 gespielt werden, ich hab auch seit Kamigawa nachgelassen.


Also ich habs verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine Farben sind Rot/Weiß | Weenie / Burn.Die beiden ergänzen sich gut. 
Habe mal zu Mirrodin angefangen, und finde, dass das Spiel in den aktuellen Editionen ziemlich nachlässt...


----------



## BaKiPa (4. September 2008)

Der schlimmste Block meiner seits war der kamigawa block...
Die anderen find ich gut, vorallem Schattenmoor und Abendkühle


----------



## K0l0ss (4. September 2008)

Ich bleib treuer Blau/Schwarz-Spieler. Mit Szadek drin und vielen anderen Karten, um die Bibliotheck des Gegners ganz schnell ganz leer aussehen zu lassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (4. September 2008)

Und ich bleibe dabei,

Basilisk respektive Wolpertinger plus Köder plus Regeneration und als Backup Gaeas Vasall. Eine tödliche Kombi.


----------



## Zitronenbaum (4. September 2008)

Mein Spiel funktioniert auf folgende Weise:

BB-Deck mit Tremor und Kami-Gear. Wenn jmd countert, dann use ich DoU (Profis wissen, was das ist), somit hat der Gegner schon fast verloren.
Am Ende Fly's mit Knockback und DS.
Sry wenn ich so viele Spezialbegriffe nenne, aber ich bins gewohnt.

Mit ein bisschen Glück spielt der Gegner mit Rot. Dann ist er so chancenlos.

Früher spielte ich ein weisses Deck mit MetaG (Solarion usw.) - mich konnte keiner besiegen wenn ich Combatuse Glissan Sunseeker und Black Lotus spielte.


----------



## dragon1 (4. September 2008)

ravnica verandertes boros deck.
ich setze auf viele 2-3 mana kreaturen und *buffs*,todliche combi mit sammeln der gerechten/argus kos/flammensippeneiferer 
wenns gefahrlich wird:pazifismus heist das zauberwort!
und paar heilkarten sind auch nicht falsch


----------



## BaKiPa (5. September 2008)

du hast Black Lotus?? hast du ihn noch?


----------



## Todesschleicher (5. September 2008)

Ich glaube nicht, dass er den Black Lotus aus der dritten Magicserie meint -.-

In einer dieser beschissenen Artefaktserien wurde Black Lotus in Massen vertickt.


----------



## PlutoII (5. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass er den Black Lotus aus der dritten Magicserie meint -.-
> 
> In einer dieser beschissenen Artefaktserien wurde Black Lotus in Massen vertickt.



Ich glaub den "black lotus" gabs nur in einer edition oder irr ich mich da? Oo

Und falls du zitronenbaum wirklich einen besitzt dann hast du meinen respekt^^


Ich selber spiel total viel aber am liebsten Grün. Mana und Fatties =) Warum kompliziert wenns auch einfach geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (5. September 2008)

Ich spiele mein green rampage deck , fiese fette 7/7er von kosten zu 4 mana 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danna naürlich noch 3 mal Genesis drinne und nette Drachen/würmer dann passt das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Oder eben mein Elfen deck - schnelle fiese viecher mit 4 mal ambush commander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und natürlich nen arschvoll instant regenerations zauber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



peace


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass er den Black Lotus aus der dritten Magicserie meint -.-
> 
> In einer dieser beschissenen Artefaktserien wurde Black Lotus in Massen vertickt.


Es gibt die Lotuspetal (oder so geschrieben, keine Ahnung wie genau)
Die aus TIme Spiral kommt, mit Suspend.
Dann gibt den Darksteellotus aus Darksteel, 5beliebige, T:3farblose
Und den Blacklotus, nur aus den ersten Editionen, für = T: 3 beliebige.
Und ich denke er meint den letzten - so selten ist er nicht, in meinem Magicumfeld kenne ich mind. 3 Leute die ihn haben, meistens 4mal, einer hat komplette P9 4fach xD
Btw ich spielte Extendet - jedoch gefall mir ab Mirrodin die Editionen nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


atm nurnoch Funcombodecks, àla Endless whisper mit massig Removels und, wenn gegen Kreaturenarmes Deck, Cabal Coffers und Phage - Phage + Endless Whisper macht einigen Gegnern probleme, nur mit Gameremove, ontop/bottom der Bibliothek oder auf die Hand zurückschießen - sobald sie auf den Friedhof kommt, hat Gegner das game verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn er sie durchlässt --> verloren
wenn er blockt -> ich bekomme eine Kreatur
Wie gesagt nur Fundeck, etwas zu langsam (brauche erstmal die Verzauberung) und anfällig gegen Enchantzerstöung - lose für mich, aber wie gesagt, nur Fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein einzigstes ernstes Deck nach Mirrodin war ein Reanimator im T2, zu beginn von Timespiral, 3. Turn Akroma im T2 hatte was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todesschleicher (5. September 2008)

Soweit ich mich erinnere hat ein Kumpel den "Schwarzen Lotus" mit den Black Lotus-Werten aus Timespiral glaub ich gezogen.


----------



## Naarg (5. September 2008)

PlutoII schrieb:


> Ich glaub den "black lotus" gabs nur in einer edition oder irr ich mich da? Oo
> 
> Und falls du zitronenbaum wirklich einen besitzt dann hast du meinen respekt^^
> 
> ...


Naja, der Black Lotus war in Alpha (1rste) Beta (2te) und Rerised (3) 
Der Wert schwank von Alpha (2000 Euro) zu Rerised (170 Euro) enorm. Einen Alpha Lotus kannst du an den leicht abgerundeten Ecken der ersten edition erkennen. (Deshalb darf man Alphakarten  auf Tunieren auch nicht ohne Hülle spielen)


----------



## Barangar (5. September 2008)

Ich selber hab fast nur Blau gespielt, manchmal mit Schwarz oder weiß. Normalerweise nur Fundecks mit viel Control, Artefakt und Krea-Diebstahl usw.


war immer recht witzig, wenn das lief, dann hat der Gegner kein Bein an die Erde bekommen, Kreas gestohlen, disspelled, bounced...


Des hat einige doch ziemlich in Rage gebracht. Allerdings hab ich auch echt oft verloren, white wheenie, oder red war fast unschafbar^^


----------



## Naarg (5. September 2008)

Barangar schrieb:


> Ich selber hab fast nur Blau gespielt, manchmal mit Schwarz oder weiß. Normalerweise nur Fundecks mit viel Control, Artefakt und Krea-Diebstahl usw.
> 
> 
> war immer recht witzig, wenn das lief, dann hat der Gegner kein Bein an die Erde bekommen, Kreas gestohlen, disspelled, bounced...
> ...


Controldecks sind mir zu Sadistisch, auserdem möchte ich ja nicht, das der Gegner nur einmal gegen mich spielt und danach Angst hat.


----------



## nalcarya (5. September 2008)

Naarg schrieb:


> Controldecks sind mir zu Sadistisch, auserdem möchte ich ja nicht, das der Gegner nur einmal gegen mich spielt und danach Angst hat.


Das ist so geil bei Magic online. Sobald man auch nur ansatzweise Karten gespielt hat die ein Controldeck erkennen lassen, geben viele gleich des Spiel auf, zumindest halt in den Casual-Räumen *_*

Irgendwie bekomm ich grad wieder Lust nochmal zu spielen.


----------



## PlutoII (5. September 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Das ist so geil bei Magic online. Sobald man auch nur ansatzweise Karten gespielt hat die ein Controldeck erkennen lassen, geben viele gleich des Spiel auf, zumindest halt in den Casual-Räumen *_*
> 
> Irgendwie bekomm ich grad wieder Lust nochmal zu spielen.



Control is geil <3


Aber wenn du lust bekommst fang doch einfach nochma an ^^


----------



## nalcarya (5. September 2008)

Ich kann mir nicht leisten wieder mit Amgic anzufangen... oder ich müsst halt nur die Karten benutzen die ich ohnehin schon hab :>


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

Magic Workstation > Karten kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PlutoII (5. September 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht leisten wieder mit Amgic anzufangen... oder ich müsst halt nur die Karten benutzen die ich ohnehin schon hab :>



ich mach nix andres. Und wenn ich ne karte bei den aktiven käufern seh die ich haben will versuch ich sie zu ertauschen^^


----------



## nalcarya (5. September 2008)

Bin kein Freund der Workstation. Das Problem dabei ist in meinen Augen, dass jeder die Regeln richtig können muss, da der Spielmechanismus sie nicht umsetzt, wie es bei Magic online der Fall ist.
Und wenn man dann so etwas mehr Workstation spielt, stellt man ganz schnell fest, dass bei weitem nicht alle die Regeln richtig verstehen, zumindest ging mir das früher immer so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (6. September 2008)

Ein MISCHdeck...tja ist nicht in deiner Auflistung drin

bzw das habe ich vor 5Jahren gespielt
eigentlich mag ich bei dem Spiel sowieso nur die Texte unten auf den Karten


----------



## Alpax (6. September 2008)

Hab früher immer Schwarz-Rot gezockt ... aber jetzt nicht mehr ... hab aber noch tonnen von selten karten unso in ner mappe am speicher ... vlt. werden se mal was wert *wart*


----------



## LordofDemons (7. September 2008)

ich wollt magic immer lernen, hab aber dann yu gi oh gespielt naja jemand mal zeit mir magic beizubringen?


----------



## Subai (7. September 2008)

Rotes goblin deck ----->  das is so das coolste was man spieln kann               spiel ich aber nich mehr damals war ich 7te klasse


----------



## Mastergodfather (7. September 2008)

Was man nicht alles tut, um nicht was fürs Studium zu tun...z.B. hier zu posten.

Aaaaalso, ich schließe mich dem Poster an, der sagte, dass aktive Spieler sich eigentlich meistens nicht festlegen. Bin zwar inzwischen auf Grund von Zeitmangel auf die Auszeitbank gesprungen, aber als ich noch aktiv Turniere gespielt habe, wurde das Deck auf Grund von Stärke gegen die anderen sowie aboluter Spielstäre ausgesucht. Dabei war egal, welche Farben es hatte. Gewinnen sollte es! Ironischerweise war, anders als das gesagte vermuten lassen würde, dabei aber eine starke Tendenz zu Decks erkennbar, die wenigstens irgendwelche blauen Karten zockten. Card advantage, counter und controlmagic-artige Karten ist halt irgendwie oft recht gut gewesen ^^;


----------



## dragon1 (7. September 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich wollt magic immer lernen, hab aber dann yu gi oh gespielt naja jemand mal zeit mir magic beizubringen?


*zusammenfassung des zuges*
am anfang besitzt man 20 lebenspunkte
es gibt verschiedene teile des zuges (weiss den pro-namen nicht,warens die segmente?)
am anfang ziehst du 7 karten.
der der beginnt zieht im ersten zug keine karte.
als erstes kommt der versorgungssegment:mana hinlegen.
bei den kreaturen/zaubern stehen oben einige zeichen.
die graue kugeln mit der zahl bedeuten,das du so viele zufallige mana tappen(umdrehen) musst.
die anderen koennen nur von der selben farbe bezahlt werden 
(_bsp:3 graue und ein feuer: du besitzt 2 wasser 2 feuer. 2 wasser und 1 feuer als zufalliges mana 1 feuer zur bezahlung des roten_)
der zweite segment.
da koennen kreaturen hingelegt und hexereien/verzauberungen/artefakte gespielt werden.
letzter teil:kampf fase:
kreturen koennen erst im nechsten zug nachdem sie gespielt wurden angreiffen(ausnahmen im bereich kreaturenfahigkeiten)
du bestimmst NICHT das ziehl deines angriffes und bestimmst gleichzeitig alle die angreiffen werden.
der gegner darf sie mit einer seiner kreaturen blocken,kann es aber auch durchlassen.
nach dem kampf ist  der nechste spieler drann.
er enttappt alle seine karten wieder.


*kampf:*
kreaturen haben einen X/x wert.
erstes ist die kraft,zweites die lebens/wiederstandskraft.
falls der angriffswert hoher ist als das leben des gegners wird dieser besiegt.
das heisst aber nicht das der der angreift als estes zuschlagt.
wenn bei beiden der angriff gleich oder hoher als das leben des anderen ist,sterben beide(ausnahmen im bereich kreaturenfahigkeiten)
(_bsp: 2/2 grizzly gegen 2/3 ritter. 2 angriff gegen die 3 leben des ritters,dieser ueberlebt.er greift selber mit 2 angriff an und besiegt den grizzly,der nur 2 lebenspunkte hatt. wenn aber ein 1/1 bauer gegen ne 2/1 elf kaempft,uebersteigen die angriffspunkte des elfen die gesundheit des bauers,aber angriffspunkte des bauers reichen,um den gegener ins jenseits mitzunehmen.genau so ist es bei einem kampf 1/1 gegen 1/1_)
nachdem angegriffen,wird die kreatur getappt,und kann nicht mehr blocken.
eine blockende kreatur kann in einem zug nur ein mal blocken.


*zauber:*
hexerein koennen wahrend deines zuges gespielt werden und der auf der karte stehende effekt wird ausgeloest.
verzauberungen muessen je nach karte auf etwas draufgelegt werden,je nach ihrem effekt also auf kreaturen,manas,artefakten oder auf dem spielfeld
spontanzauber koennen auch wahrend des gegnerischen zuges und auch wahrend der kampf fase gespielt werden also in jeder sekunde.



*friedhof*
alle gespielten zauber und tote kreaturen kommen auf den ablagestappel.



*kreaturenfahigkeiten(kleine fassung)*
eile:kann sofort nachdem sie gespielt wurde angreiffen.
wachsamkeit:wird beim angreiffen nicht getappt
verteidiger:kann nicht angreifen (logisch oder xD)
erstschlag:wenn beide kreaturen sterben wuerden,gewinnt er trotzdem
fliegend:kann nur von anderen fliegenden geblockt werden,kann aber selber alle blocken.


das ziehl des spieles ist es dem gegner alle 20 lp abzuziehen.

soo bitte korriegiert mich wo ich falsch liege


----------



## PlutoII (7. September 2008)

Eigentlich gar nicht schlecht dragon nur einiges is noch falsch oder muss verbessert werden.
1. Ja es heist segmente. Versogungssegement (enttaphase), Ziehsegement, 1. Hauptphase, Kampfphase, 2. Hauptphase und Schlussegement
2. Das was man spielt sind keine Mana sondern Länder. Nur wenn man Länder tappt erhält man mana in den Manapool. Wenn dieses bis zum Ende des Zuges nicht ausgegeben wurde erhälst du für jedes nicht ausgegebene Mana einen Schadenspunkt (Manabrand)
3. Man sowohl vor als auch NACH der Kampfphase Kreaturen, Hexereien, Verzauberungen, Artefakte und Länder spielen da es eine 2. Hauptphase nach der Kampfphase giebt. (spontanzauber kann man zu jedem Zeitpunkt spielen)
4. Der Gegner kann auch verlieren wenn er eine Karte ziehen müsste aber dies nicht kann (zB kein Deck mehr)
5. Die Kreaturenfertigkeiten etwas genauer erklärt/ergänzt:
Eile: Die Kreatur hat keine Einsatzverzögerung (kann in dem Zug in dem sie gespielt wurde angreifen UND für Fertigkeiten getappt werden)
Erstschlag: Die Kreatur mit erstschlag fügt ihren Kampfschaden vor Kreaturen ohne erstchlag zu.
Doppelschlag: Die Kreatur mit Doppelschlag fügt sowohl Erstschlagschaden als auch normalen Schaden zu.
Trampelschaden: Wenn eine Kreatur mit Trampelschaden eine Schwächere Kreatur als Angreifer besiegt und zb nur 3 von den verfügbaren 5 stärkepunkten gebraucht hatt um diese zu töten werden die restlichen 2 dem verteidigenden Spieler zugefügt.
Zu den gennanten fähigkeiten giebts noch viel viel (zb: Baustein/Bündnisfähigkeit/Ausgraben/Verdorren/Beharrlichkeit/Unzerstörbarkeit/Flankenangriff/Bushido usw...) mehr aber diese sind die häufigsten.
6.Die Stapelregel(fortgeschritten): Sobald ein Zauberspruch gespielt wurde (des kann eine Kreatur, eine Hexerei, ein Spontanzauber, ein Artefakt oder auch eine Verzauberung sein ) komm dieser auf dem imaginären stapel. Jeder spieler hat jetzt in spielreihenfolge die möglichkeit mit einem spontanzauber oder einer aktivieren Fähigkeit zu reagieren. Diese kommt dann oben auf den Stapel. Wenn alle Spieler damit fertig sind wird der stapel von oben abgearbeitet dh das was zuletzt gespielt wurde wird zuerst aktiviert.
Wenn du noch Fragen hast LoD kannst mir gern ne PN schicken oder dir die offiziellen regeln Downloaden

@Mastergodfather: du Hast natürlich recht mit deiner Aussage das es irrelevant ist welche Farbe das Deck hat und das es nur drauf ankommt das es gewinnt. Die Frage des Threaderstellers war aber nicht wer welches Deck spielt sondern welche Farbe mann am liebsten spielt


----------



## Mastergodfather (7. September 2008)

PlutoII schrieb:


> Eigentlich gar nicht schlecht dragon nur einiges is noch falsch oder muss verbessert werden.
> 1. Ja es heist segmente. Versogungssegement (enttaphase), Ziehsegement, 1. Hauptphase, Kampfphase, 2. Hauptphase und Schlussegement
> 2. Das was man spielt sind keine Mana sondern Länder. Nur wenn man Länder tappt erhält man mana in den Manapool. Wenn dieses bis zum Ende des Zuges nicht ausgegeben wurde erhälst du für jedes nicht ausgegebene Mana einen Schadenspunkt (Manabrand)
> 3. Man sowohl vor als auch NACH der Kampfphase Kreaturen, Hexereien, Verzauberungen, Artefakte und Länder spielen da es eine 2. Hauptphase nach der Kampfphase giebt. (spontanzauber kann man zu jedem Zeitpunkt spielen)
> ...




Deswegen habe ich ja auch angedeutet, was sich bei mir immer wieder reinschleicht. Zwar aus den Gewinnüberlegungen heraus, aber auch aus einer Affinität für die Farbe. Blau entspricht meinem "Zurücklehn-und-abwarten"-Lebensstil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und es macht einfach Spaß, NEIN sagen zu könne!


----------



## Vakeros (7. September 2008)

ich hab aufgehört kurz nachde die 10te edition rauskam
ich hatte 2 decks:
ein mono-grünes elfendeck
und ein schwarzweißes reviverdeck


----------



## Szputnyik (7. September 2008)

Hab auch als ich kleiner war Magic gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Slivers waren die besten! Zumindest manchmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hatte die ganze Palette inklusive dem Overlord und dennoch ab und an verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.s: Weigere mich strikt den Begriff Remasuri zu benutzen


----------



## dragon1 (7. September 2008)

bestchung glitzernd rockt 

und den dornelementar glitzern ausm staryerdeck fuer 10 euro verkauft


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (7. September 2008)

Horus! mein Primarch...


----------



## LordofDemons (7. September 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *zusammenfassung des zuges*
> am anfang besitzt man 20 lebenspunkte
> es gibt verschiedene teile des zuges (weiss den pro-namen nicht,warens die segmente?)
> am anfang ziehst du 7 karten.
> ...


Oh danke ich pack mal meine alten karten raus und üb ne runde^^


----------



## PlutoII (8. September 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Oh danke ich pack mal meine alten karten raus und üb ne runde^^



Ich würd dir empfehlen dich mal umzuhörn ob sich in nem Spiele-laden in deiner Nähe Magic-Spieler treffen des is klasse um zu spielen. zu tauschen und sich inspiration für seine decks zu hohlen =)


----------



## LordofDemons (8. September 2008)

PlutoII schrieb:


> Ich würd dir empfehlen dich mal umzuhörn ob sich in nem Spiele-laden in deiner Nähe Magic-Spieler treffen des is klasse um zu spielen. zu tauschen und sich inspiration für seine decks zu hohlen =)


ich hab während er realschulzeit in der nähe meiner realschule einen kartenladen gehabt ich hab sämtliche Mittagspausen dort verbracht und wie blöde Yu Gi Oh gespielt und obwohlich keine einzige Figur von Warhammer besitze behersche ich die Regeln sowie die Regln von HdR. Oo
aber zu magic bin ich nie gekommen ach ja ich spiele schwarz rot und blau grün weil ich finde das passt zusammen <3 XD
aber ich hab halt auch so alte Gratisboosterpacks ausm Card Master Heft und noch Geschenkte von nem Freund^^ aber trotzdem danke an Dragon1 für die erklärung die war klasse


----------



## dragon1 (12. September 2008)

lies dir noch die ergaenzung von PlutoII durch damit es keine irrtuemer gibt


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

hab n deck kommplett aus artefakten/artefakt kreaturen und wurde damit noch nie geschlagen (3 mal solarion xD)

aber spiele seit 2 jahren nemmer wirklich


----------



## PlutoII (12. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hab n deck kommplett aus artefakten/artefakt kreaturen und wurde damit noch nie geschlagen (3 mal solarion xD)
> 
> aber spiele seit 2 jahren nemmer wirklich




Wenn du nur verloren hast dann hattest du keine gescheiten gegner^^
Klar das du dann auch schon nach 2 jahren auffhörst wird ja langweilig mir der zeit immer nur zu gewinnnen xD


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

naja schon ein solarion ist n hartes stück arbeit den zu besiegn aber versuchs ma mit 3^^ und das nachtstahl zeugs hab icha auch alles (gargoyle, rohling etc....)


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. September 2008)

Szputnyik schrieb:


> Hab auch als ich kleiner war Magic gespielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Als du klein warst? Oo solange ist das doch garnicht her? 4 Jahre imho , oder?

Zum Thema Lotus :

Der offizielle Wert liegt bei ~950€ . ich denke nicht , das man Ihn für 2000€ an normalsterbliche / Geistig gesunde Menschen verkaufen kann >.<

Mh , wisst ihr wo man einzelne Rares verkaufen kann? hab noch ne Mappe mit ca 600stk und brauche geld...


----------



## PlutoII (12. September 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Mh , wisst ihr wo man einzelne Rares verkaufen kann? hab noch ne Mappe mit ca 600stk und brauche geld...




Hmm es giebt viele seiten im internet die so zeugs aufkaufen außerdehm könntest du die beliebtesten/seltesten auch per ebay verticken


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. September 2008)

mh joar werde ich mal versuchen.


@ Artefakt Deck Discussion : Die Nachtstahl dinger konnte man nicht durch zauber und Kämpfe zerstören , richtig?

Aber durch effekte schon? Wenn ja , dann ist es eig kein problem die kleinzukriegen, gibt ja genug enchants , oder artefakte , wo du 1-2 mana zahlst und ein artefakt deiner wahl zerstören darfst...


----------



## nalcarya (12. September 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Mh , wisst ihr wo man einzelne Rares verkaufen kann? hab noch ne Mappe mit ca 600stk und brauche geld...


Google ist dein Freund O_o

Mein Freund & ich haben Einzelkarten immer hier gekauft, ob die auch aufkaufen weiß ich nicht mehr (wollte bisher nix verkaufen^^), die Vermutung läge aber nahe: http://www.magicuniverse.de/
Schneller Versand, nette Leute und man bekommt sogar ne Weihnachtsgrußkarte *_*

Auf Anhieb fällt mir auch noch http://www.bazaarofwonders.de/ ein, dort hab ich aber keine Kauferfahrung und kann somit auch keine Empfehlung aussprechen.


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so wie ich das sehe is der net klein zu kriegn


----------



## nalcarya (12. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bounce <3


----------



## PlutoII (12. September 2008)

Oh doch der is kleinzukriegen und zwar sowas von^^

Hier nur einige möglichkeiten:

1. Ihn aus-dem-spiel-entfernen
2. -11/-11 geben 
3. Seine Effekte annullisieren
4. Countern (vorher auf die hand-zurückbringen)
5. Pazifismus wär auch ne idee....
 und noch viel mehr^^


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

PlutoII schrieb:


> Oh doch der is kleinzukriegen und zwar sowas von^^
> 
> Hier nur einige möglichkeiten:
> 
> ...



ok hast mich überzeugt^^ naja is wie gesagt schon ne weile her


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aba ders schon übel^^


----------



## Naarg (12. September 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Bounce <3


So ein spassiger "Entferne aus dem Spiel" Effekt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Manoroth schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, er ist ein Artefakt, und eine Kreatur, jede Farbe hat Möglichkeiten ihn günstig auszuhebeln.


----------



## nalcarya (12. September 2008)

PlutoII schrieb:


> 4. Countern (vorher auf die hand-zurückbringen)


Auf die Hand zurückbringen = Bouncen.
Countern = einen Effekt/Spruch vor seiner Wirkung verhindern.

*klugscheiß* ;>


----------



## dragon1 (12. September 2008)

PlutoII schrieb:


> 5. Pazifismus wär auch ne idee....
> und noch viel mehr^^


 <3

deff-deck:
3 mal im deck(genau wie 3 mal fesseln und 2 fesselb des glaubens)

stoische ephemeriden(verteidiger fliegend 5/5 nach 1 block werden sie zerstoert um 3 mana)
+vermachtnis des suedhammers(kreaturverzauberung:tappe diese kreatur diese kreatur fuegt einem spieler/einer kreatur deiner wahl schaden in hoehe ihrer starke zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


= extremst harte verteidigung
+sehr viele 0/4,1/4,4/4 und so verteidieger und fliegende offensiv kreaturen(ach,da kann man extremst gut irrealitat einsetzten^^)
ein paar gegenzauber .
oftmals ist gegner auch decktot da mein dack das limit-limit hat (80 karten)
und falls ich gegen gruen spiele... bestechung auf den http://ww2.wizards.com/gatherer/CardDetail...x?&id=15240 ist hart^^(7/7 trampelschaden/kann den schaden durch das monster gehen lassen,also alle 7 punkte)


mein boros deck(offensiv,verstarkung):
viele kreaturen mit 2/3 mana,auch fliegend
mit trompeter des donnerliedes(kreatur tappen) und panik gegenwehr verschwinden lassen
+sammeln der gerechten (enttap aller kreaturen und +2 angiff)
+flammensippeneiferer(2/2,im zug wenn er kommt kriegen alle mein kreaturen +1/+1 und eile
+mit etwas glueck entweder argus kos,wojek veteran(3/3 wenn er angreift kriegen alle weissen kreaturen +0/+2 und rote +2/+0)
oder
keilerei(fuer jede angreiffende kreatur ein schadenspunkt zufuegen)
der hohepunkt koennte die horde wecken sein aber weiter 7 mana kann ich (fast) nicht haben(+2/+2 fuer alle kreaturen und soviele wieviele schadenspunkte krieg ich leben)



einmal konnte ich alles spielen und machte...40 schaden in einem zug.
nicht schlecht,oder?


----------



## mookuh (12. September 2008)

ich hab früher mal Weiß/grünes gespielt


----------



## warmaster485 (12. September 2008)

mhh es geht nix über ein White weenie Deck oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeelenGeist (20. Februar 2010)

Hallo, mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass ich bei den goldenen Karten die Karte "Psychische Bessenheit" dabei habe
und frage mich grad eins. Wer muss nun sein Ziehsegment übergehen - der Gegner oder ich?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Februar 2010)

Übergehe dein Ziehsegment 

also wirst vermutlich DU nicht ziehen dürfen ^^


----------



## Reo_MC (20. Februar 2010)

Denke das ist so:

Du benutzt die Karte, und verzauberst damit deinen Gegner. Ab jetzt überspringst du dein Ziehsegment, aber immer wenn der Gegner eine Karte zieht, ziehst du auch eine. 

"Du wirst für uns beide denken müssen" meint also den Gegner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeelenGeist (20. Februar 2010)

Na toll, was bringt die dann? ^^

Dies dann nur für spezielle Strategien gut - aber für mich bringt das dann mal überhaupt nichts :S


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Februar 2010)

SeelenGeist schrieb:


> Na toll, was bringt die dann? ^^
> 
> Dies dann nur für spezielle Strategien gut - aber für mich bringt das dann mal überhaupt nichts :S


jo sowas spielt man auch nur mit spezieller strategie weil einfach mal paar karten zusammenwerfen und hoffen das man damit leute schlagen kann ist nicht sinn des ganzen :/


----------



## dragon1 (20. Februar 2010)

SeelenGeist schrieb:


> Na toll, was bringt die dann? ^^
> 
> Dies dann nur für spezielle Strategien gut - aber für mich bringt das dann mal überhaupt nichts :S



wenn der gegner ein wasserdeck hat, mit vielen karten die einen effekt habe "Ziehe x karten" Profitierst du dabei mit. Waehrenddessen kannst du genau solche karten spielen ohne probleme


----------



## SeelenGeist (20. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jo sowas spielt man auch nur mit spezieller strategie weil einfach mal paar karten zusammenwerfen und hoffen das man damit leute schlagen kann ist nicht sinn des ganzen :/



Ja, ist mir schon klar. Ich suche grad 1-2 Alternativen, um schlechte Karten auszutauschen. Habe mich nur gefragt, wie diese Karte nun genau funktioniret. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Februar 2010)

Magic is geil :>.
Artefaktdeck mit Sternenbrut und Myr Brutkasten.
Sternenbrut kostet weniger Mana für jedes Artefakt und bekomtm atk und def.
Mit dem Kasten (6 Mana) kann man für jede Artefaktkarte, die man aus dem Deck entfernt 1 Myr Artefaktspielstein aufs Feld bringen. Mit Sternenbrut zusammen ist das epic :>.
Ich schweife hier in Erinnerungen ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeelenGeist (20. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Magic is geil :>.
> Artefaktdeck mit Sternenbrut und Myr Brutkasten.
> Sternenbrut kostet weniger Mana für jedes Artefakt und bekomtm atk und def.
> Mit dem Kasten (6 Mana) kann man für jede Artefaktkarte, die man aus dem Deck entfernt 1 Myr Artefaktspielstein aufs Feld bringen. Mit Sternenbrut zusammen ist das epic :>.
> ...



ich liebe Magic, bin zwar nicht der Progamer, aber egal. Ich hab mit meinen Bruder ~5000 Karten im laufe der Zeit gesammelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Februar 2010)

SeelenGeist schrieb:


> ich liebe Magic, bin zwar nicht der Progamer, aber egal. Ich hab mit meinen Bruder ~5000 Karten im laufe der Zeit gesammelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es gibt sher viele Regelstreitigkeiten, weil sie teilweise echt kompliziert sind. Es ist cool, wenn man nen Bruder hat, mit dem man spielen kann. Sowas hab ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## SeelenGeist (20. Februar 2010)

Nunja, eigentlich sind es 2 - der eine benutzt Rot / Schwarz und der andere Weiß.

Mein Kumpel spielt dies gelegentlich auch, d.h 2on2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. Februar 2010)

Ich find Magic auch total Interessant aber leider sind meine Kumpels nicht so nerdig wie ich^^
Das heisst ich hab niemanden zum spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (20. Februar 2010)

Ja, SWeeT_mushrOOms, das kenn ich, hatte mal ein Tolles Weiss/Blaues Artefakt Baustein Deck gehabt, das auf viele kleine Units gebaut hat, die immer stärker wurden...


----------



## Stancer (20. Februar 2010)

Boah seid ihr Freaks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich konnte es mir nie leisten. Hab mir von anderen Leuten deswegen immer Decks geliehen aber eigentlich waren es nur "Restekarten", die keiner haben wollte. Dementsprechend hab ich auch nie gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (20. Februar 2010)

Ich hab grade meine Kartenbox rausgekramt, wenn man von 60 - max. 70 Kartendecks ausgeht, könnte ich noch 4 oder 5 bauen, in allen möglichen und unmöglichen Farbkombis *g*



Aber SWeeT, gibt es bei dir keinen "Friday Night Magic" Kartenshop in der Nähe?


----------



## dragon1 (21. Februar 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Boah seid ihr Freaks
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kauf dir n starter/themendeck um 10 euro. Damit kommt man fuers erste auch gut durch. (ausser du willst turniere machen^^)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Februar 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Ja, SWeeT_mushrOOms, das kenn ich, hatte mal ein Tolles Weiss/Blaues Artefakt Baustein Deck gehabt, das auf viele kleine Units gebaut hat, die immer stärker wurden...



Also ich hab imemr nen blaues Artefakt Deck gehabt. Da rockt, da es einige sehr geile Karten für Artefaktdecks gibt (Myr Brutkasten, Miosynthgolem oder wie man das schreibt).
Weiß hat auch einige geile Karten für Artefaktdecks. Quecksilberspringbrunnen is irgendwie cool für ein blaues Deck^^.
Das blöde is nur: Wenn dein Gegner genau weiß, dass du Wasserdeck spielst. Dann komtm der mti kochender See (alle Inselns futsch) und du hast praktisch verloren.


----------



## Asayur (21. Februar 2010)

Werden da nur die Inseln vernichtet? Wenn ja, nimm Sitz der Synagoge, hat den selben Effekt, ist aber ein Artefakt, Land *g*


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. Februar 2010)

puuh, das ist ja schon Jaaahre her, aber ich hatte lange Zeit ein weißes und ein Schwarzes Deck. Das Schwarze war glaube ich besser^^. Mit Nightmare und jeder Ausführung des Gefallenen Engels (7 Stück glaube ich waren das).


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Februar 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Werden da nur die Inseln vernichtet? Wenn ja, nimm Sitz der Synagoge, hat den selben Effekt, ist aber ein Artefakt, Land *g*



Ja nur die Inseln.
Ja, ich hatte au Artefaktländer. Aber eben nur 2 oder 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Hätte ich mehr gehabt hätt ich mein ganzes Deck mit denen vollgestopft. Und ich weiß nicht, ob man nicht nur max. 4 von den selben Artefaktländern haben kann.


----------



## Meriane (21. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ja nur die Inseln.
> Ja, ich hatte au Artefaktländer. Aber eben nur 2 oder 3
> 
> 
> ...



Ja Artefaktländer darf man nur jeweils 4mal drin haben.


----------



## Apocalyptica (21. Februar 2010)

hach ja magic...
was ich da an kohle verpulvert habe^^

habe damals mit trugbilder aufgehört. ich weiss noch wo ich mir jede menge "eiszeit" booster gekauft hahbe nur um die erdammte narrenkappe zu bekommen xD


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. Februar 2010)

Dicke grüne monster und blaue counter/karten ziehn dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bzw elfendeck war auch sehr cool, wenn auch empfindlich.

spiele es immernoch gelegentlich, mit nem großen 100 karten deck wo jede karte nur einmal vorkommen darf^^ grün-blau-schwarz


----------



## Perkone (22. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mit Mirrodin angefangen und hab Blau/Artefakt gespielt. Unter anderem mit Memnarch, den 3 Kaldra-Teilen, Platinengel usw. War ein echt gutes Build, hatte auch mehrere tausend Karten, aber alle vertickt leider :/ Möcht nicht wissen, was da Geld drinne gesteckt hat.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. Februar 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Aber SWeeT, gibt es bei dir keinen "Friday Night Magic" Kartenshop in der Nähe?



Nope nichts dergleichen.


----------



## Bader1 (22. Februar 2010)

War in so nen Feriencamp und da waren so ein paar Betreuer dies da gespielt haben, wenn uns langweilig war haben wir mit deren Decks gespielt war ganz lustig, wollte mir auch paar Karten kaufen aber ich kam nie dazu....
Naja Flugdeck war lustig, weiss grad ned was das für ne Farbe war aber des waren lauter so Gargoyls und so.


----------



## SeelenGeist (5. März 2010)

Ich hätte da nochmal eine Frage und zwar interessiert mich die Karte "Zytoplast-Manipulator" sehr,
da diese eine Karte verstärken kann und dadurch diese klauen kann. Wobei ich frage mich, wie oft
kann man diesen Effekt einsetzen? Diese Karte hat Propfen 2, wodurch dieser Effekt 2x machbar wäre.

Jedoch stirbt sie dann beim 2. mal? Von daher ist diese nur 1x einsetzbar oder wie darf ich das verstehen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.s: Ich spezialisiere mich auf Kartenklau, d.h die guten Kreaturen vom Gegner zu klauen und selber nur auf Defensive gehen - Kreaturen mit hohen Verteidigungswert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (5. März 2010)

Hab das Regelwerk schon lange nicht mehr gelesen, aber so wie ich es aus dem Text herauszulesen ist, kommt es drauf an, wie du mit den Pfropfen agierst, ein Artefakt Baustein Deck (like mine, auch wenn die Karten mittlerweile nicht mehr Turnier tauglich sind, weil zu alt *g*) könntest du recht gut ausnehmen, da ja nicht dabei steht, dass die +1/+1 Marken von den Propfen des Manipulators kommen müssen -> ergo kommt es auf das gegnerische Deck an, wobei das ja meistens der taktische Aspekt ist -> was spielt der Gegner als nächstes, womit kontere ich^^





....Och menno, ich werd grad wiedere richtig hibbelig auf Magic, need Spielpartner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (5. März 2010)

Wenn eine Kreatur 0 Def hat oder wie das hieß (habs leider vergessen-.-) dann ist sie tot. Also wenn du den Pfropfen Effekt das 2. mal benutzt is die karte besiegt


----------



## Medmius (5. März 2010)

Ich spiele momentan mit 3 verschiedenen Decks, je nach Gegner.

Schwarz-Blau Deck, wenn ich weiss, dass der Gegner auch schnell spielt.
Grün-Weiss für sehr lange Spiele.
Schwarz-Blau "Gegnerische-Karten-auf-den-Friedhof-legen" Deck.
Alle T1-Decks.
Ausserdem habe ich bis zum Gildenbund versucht, mit jeder Edition auch ein gutes T2-Deck zusammenzustellen, weil wir bei uns unter anderem auch T2 Turniere hatten.

Am meisten Spass macht mein Grün-Weiss Deck, spezialisiert auf langes überleben um dann wie ein Blitz zuzuschlagen. Sieht ungefähr dann so aus. Wenn man genügend Manas und die richtigen Karten hat:

1. Decree of Justice (spiele ich erst, wenn ich mehr als 10 unbenutzte Mana habe.)
2. Widerhallender Mut
3. Glorious Anthem
=
1X fliegende 7/7 Engel. Karten a la Wrath of God lassen mein Deck dann zwar alt aussehen, jedoch habe ich genauso viele Engel auch im nächsten Zug.

Ich habe mir auch überlegt, ob ich mir einen sogenannten "First Turn Win" Deck bauen soll, habe die Idee jedoch wieder aus dem Kopf geschlagen, da es nicht wirklich Spass macht und vor allem auch schnell mal Teuer werden kann.


----------



## Asayur (5. März 2010)

Es kommt jetzt drauf an, wie er die Karte klauen will, mit verschieben der Pfropfen, oder durch "bereits vorhandene Marken", bzw. ob zusätzliche Karten im Deck sind die Marken verleihen, was ich mit dieser Karte in Kombination nicht unerheblich finden würde (falls vorhanden versteht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), beim verschieben ist sie nach dem 2. mal Geschichte, aber nur übernehmen kann er rein theoretisch so oft er will, bzw. der Gegner Kreaturen hat, solange diese ebenfalls den Pfropfen Effekt bieten, oder durch andere Effekte an Marken kommen.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (5. März 2010)

Man, ich finde das Magic the Gathering sich nach einem echt interessanten Kartenspiel anhört. Zu blöd das niemand den ich kenne das spielt. Ansonsten wäre ich vielleicht sogar bereit Geld dafür auszugeben.


----------



## Spawnferkel (5. März 2010)

hab ne weile mit ein paar freunden exzessiv gezockt, aber nie auf professionellem niveau. hab mein altes deck noch hier rumliegen, war ziemlich exotisch und ich kenn sonst keinen, der mal ne ähnliche strategie versucht hätte (wobei man allerdings auch sagen muss, dass ich nicht sooo viele spieler kenne).

das ganze ist ein pur grünes, auf spielsteinen basierendes deck, das leider nie vollständig war, weil ich die mitunter wichtigste karte, parallele entwicklung, nur ein mal hatte. ansonsten sind da aber noch ein paar interessante sachen drin, natürlich karten um spielsteine zu bekommen wie das toben des wurms oder das eichhörnchennest, dann noch beträchtliche blüte für den mananachschub und der gute, alte wappenrock. hab auch noch 2 mal die spinnenseidenrüstung drin, um die typische grüne schwäche gegen fliegende kreaturen zu umgehen. dann noch ne menge karten, die mit der menge der eigenen kreaturen an nutzen gewinnen, wie kamahl, die faust krosas und heil-karten wie hausmittel und das gasthaus von an-havva.

das ganze hat bei nem wirklich guten lauf dann so ausgesehen, dass ich irgendwann um die 30 kreaturen mit jeweils um die 30 stärke und angriffskraft, trampelschaden und flugblock hatte, die sich in den folgenden runden noch verdoppelt hätten, wenn der gegner nicht schon besiegt wääre. bei nem schlechten lauf hab ich, und das kennt wohl jeder, einfach nichts vernünftiges gezogen, und saß dann ohne mana da oder solche scherze.

war jedenfalls ne interessante zeit damals, und ich spiel ab und an mal noch ne kleine runde, wobei ich die neueren editionen größtenteils ziemlich bescheiden fand.


----------



## Asayur (6. März 2010)

Ich hab auch mit Mirrodin eigentlich aufgehört, auch deswegen, weil mein letzter Magic Partner aus meiner Nachbarschaft abgezogen ist, wobei ich auch sagen muss, dass mir xxx von Kamigawa nichtmehr so gefallen hat, die letzten Editionen hab ich aktuell nicht mehr im Blick, wobei ich jetzt auf die glorreiche Idee komme, mal mit dem Chef des Vedes Shops zu sprechen, ob er nichtmal ein paar Magic Spieler nach Interesse für einen neuen Spieler fragen könnte, der Thread hat mich wieder richtig heiss gemacht, fummel die ganze Zeit an meinem Deck rum und will schon wieder hier und da verbessern xD


----------



## dragon1 (6. März 2010)

perfekjt! die idee! Ich mach ein magic turnier zum geburtstag <3 inklusive Preise fuer den Sieger


----------



## Asayur (6. März 2010)

öhm, wie weit wohnst du vom Bodensee entfernt dragon? XP


----------



## dragon1 (7. März 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> öhm, wie weit wohnst du vom Bodensee entfernt dragon? XP



so weit dass es mir nichts sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wien xP


----------



## Asayur (7. März 2010)

Naja, das wäre zumindest das selbe Staatsgebiet *g*


----------



## dragon1 (7. März 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Naja, das wäre zumindest das selbe Staatsgebiet *g*



*g* hehe


----------



## Naho (8. März 2010)

ich habe wie ich damals gespielt habe Schwarz/Weiß gespielt mit Karten wie
Phage, Visara, und der eine Engel immun gegen Schwarz Rot und eine 6/6 er kann mich aber per du nicht mehr an den Namen erinnern.

Man Magic das waren noch Zeiten *in Erinnerungen schwelg*


----------



## SeelenGeist (18. März 2010)

Erneuert muss ich euch belästigen, denn ich habe eine recht geile Karte gezogen:
Jace, der Gedankenformer

Siehe Bild:
http://magiccards.info/wwk/de/31.html

Nun frag ich mich, kann man jede Fähigkeit pro Runde einsetzen oder nur eine von denen?

Kann ich zum Beispiel die oberste Karte vom Deck des Gegners werfen und anschließend die ersten 3
Karten nach beliebiger Wahl bei mir aufem Deck legen?


----------



## Exitorz (18. März 2010)

Hmm, ich habe alle nachstahlsachen, den Koloss 2x aber ich Spiel net richtig, hab schon lange nimma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mein gutes altes artefaktdexk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (18. März 2010)

Ich hab genau 2 Karten:
Untote Armee , wo im Bild so Körüperteile rumfleuchen und soi ne waldkarte die i-wie die Orks oder so abwehrt, weil die über nacht pause gemacht haben

mich interresieren eh nur die sätze unten drauf


----------



## Davatar (19. März 2010)

Muarr Magic the Gathering, DAS waren noch Zeiten! Mein allererstes Deck war blau-grün soweit ich mich zurückerinnere. Mit blau wurde so ziemlich alles discountered was mölich war, mit grün hab ich mir das nötige Mana besorgt und im späteren Verlauf des Spiels gabs dann meist Force of Nature (8/8 Trample) mit der ich dem Gegner den Rest gegeben hab.
Angefangen hab ich bei 3rd Edition. Damals hat man Gegner noch mit einfachen Spielprinzipen umgehauen: entweder so schnell wie möglich viel Melee rausbringen oder möglichst grosse, schlagkräftige Kreaturen. Viel mehr Möglichkeiten gabs nicht wirklich. Aufgehört hab ich dann irgendwann bei der 5th oder 6th Edition oder so wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Das rundentechnisch gesehen "schnellste" Spiel hab ich erlebt in dem ich nach sage und schreibe 3 Runden besiegt wurde. Ich versteh bis heute nicht so ganz wie das Deck meines Gegners funktioniert hat, aber ich hatte damals alles überprüft und die Abläufe waren vollkommen korrekt. Jedoch muss ich noch erwähnen dass Runde 3 doch in etwa ne halbe Stunde gedauert hat ^^

Ich könnt eigentlich mal den Keller aufräumen und schauen was ich noch so rumliegen hab. Alpha/Beta-Karten hab ich leider nur Länder, aber von 3rd Edition ist noch recht viel übrig. Soll ja Leute geben die auch heute noch mächtig Geld für solche Karten bezahlen ^^

Den besten Tausch meines Lebens hab ich damals an nem Turnier gemacht als ich jemandem ein Original 3rd-Edition Doppelland abgeluchst habe und ihm dafür im Gegenzug irgend ne billige common Karte gegeben hab, bloss weil die "golden"-farbig war... Da hatt ich dann auch schon fast ein schlechtes Gewissen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder als ich an meinem allerersten Tag nen Bad Moon aus nem Booster erhalten hab und mir die Leute ihre kompletten Kartensammlungen dafür überlassen wollten o_O Waren zwar Unmengen an Commons dabei, aber auch ne Menge Uncommons und sooooo selten war der Bad Moon damals nun auch wieder nicht. Zuletzt hab ich nen kleinen Hammer organisiert und das Teil versteigert. Rückblickend hab ich wohl den wesentlich besseren Tausch gemacht als der, der meine Karte erhalten hat.

Aber alles in Allem wars ne schöne, wenn auch sehr freakige Zeit. Turniere waren besonders lustig. Ich werd nie vergessen als ich mal gegen nen Franzosen gespielt hab, der kein Wort Deutsch sprach und immer "Je t'attacke" sagte wenn er angriff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Nostalgischwerd* 

Edit: An einem Turnier hab ich das erste Mal gegen jemanden gespielt, ein "Müll-Deck" hatte. Dabei ist das Ziel den Gegner all seine Karten auf den Friedhof wandern zu lassen, so dass er keine mehr ziehen kann und dadurch automatisch das Spiel verliert. Heute gäbs dazu unzählige schnelle Möglichkeiten nehm ich mal an, aber der Typ damals hatte eigentlich prinzipiell gar keine "Kartenziehkarten", sondern nur Müll-Ringe und ne Menge Counterspells, Landzerstörungskarten etc. Nach grob geschätzt 2 Stunden Spielzeit in der mir so ziemlich alles gecountert und vernichtet wurde, das ich hatte, hab ich dann aufgegeben. Das war mit Abstand das langweiligste Spiel meines Lebens ^^ Aber ich war echt froh dass der Typ das Turnier nicht gewonnen hat. Das hätt mich dann recht stark genervt.


----------



## Asayur (19. März 2010)

Dava, seien es TCG's, MMO's, Pen and Paper Rollenspiele oder LARP, das muss freakig und nerdig sein, für das gibt es die ja *g*
Aber ich habe auch jedes einzelne Spiel genossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (20. März 2010)

ich findem, rot/schwarz und grün/blau passen gut zusammen und knallen


----------



## Tyro (2. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
also, beim kurzen überfliegen der 7 Seiten hab ich gesehen, dass wir doch einige Experten hier haben, jetzt zu meinem Problem, ich habe Magic vor ~ 4 Jahren gespielt, als ich so um die 14 war und Magic richtig in der Mode, habe damals ein Blau/Grün Deck gespielt, welches darauf aufbaute meine 4 Phantom-Krieger schnellstmöglich ins Spiel zu bringen und dann durch Artefakte o.Ä. ziemlich zu pushen, die grünen Anteile waren mehr für das Defensive da, nun dann höhrte ich irgendwann auf zu spielen. So, nun kamen wir letztenst in der Schule auf die Idee, da wir durch einen Zufall herausgefunden haben, dass wir ~ 6 Jungs sind, die alle mal begeistert Magic gespielt haben, dass wir in den Ferien doch mal einen Magic-Abend machen können, dh. wir treffen uns gegen 6, jeder bringt ein bischen Bier mit, wir ordern was zu Essen und dann wird bis tief in die Nacht Magic gezockt. So, mein eigentliches Problem liegt darin, dass ich zwar noch mein altes Deck habe, aber es mir nochmal mit Sinn und Verstand angeguckt habe und dieses Deck eigentlich keinen roten Pfaden hat, Schlussfolgerung ich will mir bis zum besagten Abend ein neues Deck machen, jetzt sitze ich hier mit geschätzten ~ 400 Karten, von allen Farben was dabei und weiß nicht wie ich an die Sache heran gehen soll. Hat vllt einer ein paar Tipps wie ich vllt etwas strukturierter an die Sache heran gehen kann?
Danke schonmal!

mfg
Tyro

PS: Besagter Abend ist nächsten Donnerstag, dh. noch eine Woche Zeit!


----------



## Asayur (2. April 2010)

Zuerst stellt sich die Frage, ob ihr 1on1 spielt oder in Gruppen, dann die Frage auf was du bauen willst, Countern, Kreaturen, Spells, Masse,
danach welche Farbe du gern spielen würdest (bei rund 400 Karten müsste alles vorhanden sein), danach wie gross dein Deck sein soll und am Schluss welche Karten gut harmonieren *g*


----------



## Tyro (2. April 2010)

Also wir wollen in einer Gruppe spielen, also Reih um, nicht 1 on 1, und Deck soll 60 Karten seinn mit max. 20 Ländern, Rets guck ich mal, hatte heut leider den ganzen Tag im Garten zu tun, sortier mir die Karten erst mal und gucke dann weiter, melde mich mal bei einem Fortschritt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

Erster Fortschritt zu verbuchen, hab gerade beim TV-Gucken nebenher eine "Zählung" durchgeführt, mein gegenwärtiger Kartenbestand beläuft sich auf folgendes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, also ich denke Weiß kann ich komplett streichen, einfach zu wenige Karten, anbieten würde sich ja ein Schwarz/Blau Deck, da hab ich die meiste Auswahl, hab auch meine Blauen-Monster mal durchforstet, besitze 6 unblockbare (darunter meine 4 Phantomkrieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und 10 fliegende, vllt lässt sich daraus was bauen?
Naja, Morgen mal weiter in Ruhe gucken!

mfg
Tyro


----------



## Asayur (2. April 2010)

Das Hauptproblem, warum Weiss wegfallen wird, ist das Fehlen der Länder um sie zu beschwören, dadurch, dass ich deine Karten nicht kenne ist es für mich auch schwierig zu sagen ob Blau/Schwarz eine gute Kombi darstellt^^

Die Unblockbaren Kreaturen werden vermutlich recht teuer in der Beschwörung sein, somit musst du dich bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt gut absichern, schliesslich spielt ihr zu sechst und wenn die wissen, welche Kreaturen in deinem Deck sind, werden sie sich vermutlich auf dich konzentrieren um deine Züge zu verhindern, somit sind Billigeinheiten und gute Counter Voraussetzung für Erfolg, wenn ihr 3 gegen 3 spielt kannst du auch nach Support Ausschau halten um deine Partner am Leben zu erhalten, oder Schaden zu verhindern, die Taktikvielfalt ist hier sehr sehr gross, was mich an diesem Spiel fasziniert, mann kann in Gruppenspielen Support, Heal und "DD" spielen, was es interessant macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyro (2. April 2010)

Wie gesagt, ganzen Tag im Garten geackert, hab jetzt absolut kb mehr, gucke gerade noch was TV und geh gleich pennen, muss mir die andren Farben morgen nochmal in Ruhe angucken.
Ja, dass ihr meine Karten nicht kennt ist echt ein Problem, aber jetzt alle 368 Karten (oder weniger, da ich a einige doppelt oder mehrfahc habe) einzutippen hab ich auch kein Bock mehr drauf, wird shcon schief gehn, wollen ja Donnerstag Abend nur ein bischchen rumdaddeln, kein Startgeld oder so, einfach nochmal schön nen Abend lang Magic zocken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (2. April 2010)

Kann ich verstehen, meine Magic Sammlung abtippen würde den Post sprengen, aber mit meinem bescheidenen Wissen helf ich dir mit taktischen Tipps so gut aus, wie es geht, aber in diesem Falle:

Gute Nacht, Carpe Diem, Carpe Noctem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyro (3. April 2010)

Also hab jetzt mal alle Karten gesichtet, hat sich herauskristallisiert, dass ich mir entweder ein Schwarz/Rot-Oger-Deck mache oder ein Schwarz/Grün-Geister-Deck, wobei ich im Moment eher zum Schwarz/Grün tendiere, da mir das andere doch zu riskant ist( viele Kartne dabei ala "Du verlierst X Lebenspunkte, wenn du keinen Oger kontrollierst!" oder so, und man weiß ja nie, also ich versuch mich mal am Schwarz/Grünen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (16. August 2010)

Mir schnuppe Wurst, ob das Threadnekromantie ist, oder nicht xD

An alle Magic Spieler, die wiedermal spielen möchten, die aber weder einen Friday Night Magic Shop in der Nähe haben, oder keinen ihrer nicht Magic Spieler Freunde begeistern können ein mittlerweile mit Spezial- und Editionsregeln doch sehr dickes Regelbuch zu lernen, unzählige Karten zu kaufen und sich eine Strategie zurecht zu basteln aufgepasst:

Aus Erfahrungsberichten meinerseits:
Magic: The Gathering Duels of the Planeswalker bei Steam:
ein wirklich gutes Spiel, das den Flair der Magic Spiele doch etwas an den Bildschirm bringt, ich hab schon Duelle bestritten, die doch sehr sehr spannend waren, einziges Manko:
Man wird Deck Technisch ins kalte Wasser geworfen, es gibt nur vorgefertigte Decks, die man ausbauen aber nicht komplett mit allen zur Verfügung stehenden Karten umbauen kann, 
allerdings ist die Vielfalt an Decks recht groß, ob reine Farbdecks, Mischdecks, Artefaktdecks, Bibliothek Attack Decks, ist fast alles vorhanden, es finden sich auch eigentlich immer Mitspieler im
Online Modus, aber auch der "Kampagnen" Modus oder die Herausforderungen (gewinne das Duell in deinem letzten verbleibenden Zug) sind schön und stimmig.

Preis: Grundspiel 8,99€ 
Erweiterung 1: 3,99€
Decks (diese kann man in der Kampagne aber auch freispielen!): 0,99€

Paketpreis: 22,40€ (alle Decks, Foil Conversions (Bonuskarten) und die Erweiterung, inkl. Hauptspiel)

so wie es aussieht ist auch schon eine 2. Erweiterung in Planung


----------



## SeelenGeist (12. September 2010)

Huhu, ich habe eine Frage zu einer Kartenkombo und will erstmal überhaupt wissen; ist das überhaupt möglich?

Zuerst spiele ich "Selektive Erinnerung", damit ich alle Karten aus meinem Deck entfernen könnte, außer Länder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anschließend wirke ich "Ablenkung", damit kann ich ein Zauber beinflussen, kann ich also "Selektive Erinnerung" dann auf den Gegner wirken?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (13. September 2010)

Ich kenn zwar die aktuellen Regeln nicht, aber wenn ich mir das so durchlese, müsste das funktionieren, ja.


----------



## Gurzjil_ (13. September 2010)

Denke auch dass es funktioniert. Aber dann kann ja der Gegner Karten raussuchen die er will. Weiss nicht ob es für dich von Vorteil ist.
Zum thema, ich spiele nur Grün, aber spiele nur noch selten, weil mir die neuen Editionen zu blöd sind..


----------



## SeelenGeist (13. September 2010)

Hm... dachte ich könnte die Anzahl bestimmen, aber wenn ich mir das anschaue.. ihr habt recht.

Muss ich wohl eine Alternative zu dieser Karte finden. :-)


----------



## Medmius (13. September 2010)

Wenn ich mir die Karte anschaue könnte der Gegner ja auch keine Karte raussuchen und dann wären das 6 verschwendete Mana.

Und du musst auch daran denken, dass der Gegner genauso gut den Zauberspruch wieder auf dich lenken könnte.


----------



## Healor (13. September 2010)

Gurzjil_ schrieb:


> Zum thema, ich spiele nur Grün, aber spiele nur noch selten, weil mir die neuen Editionen zu blöd sind..



Bei mir genau so. Habe früher fast jeden Tag gespielt und auch gesammelt wie ein Irrer. Das ganze hat sich aber mit der Zeit aufgehört und ich spiele nur noch ganz selten mit einem Zombiedeck (rein Schwarz). Die neuen Editionen finde ich nicht so toll und daher interessiert es mich auch nicht mehr so wie früher.


----------



## Kuya (16. September 2010)

Ich spiele nur "und schon immer" schwarz
(ich tappe Meistermeuchler) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothmorg (23. September 2010)

SeelenGeist schrieb:


> Huhu, ich habe eine Frage zu einer Kartenkombo und will erstmal überhaupt wissen; ist das überhaupt möglich?
> 
> Zuerst spiele ich "Selektive Erinnerung", damit ich alle Karten aus meinem Deck entfernen könnte, außer Länder.
> 
> ...



Funktioniert leider nicht, da du für Selective Memory kein Target auswählst, sondern schon festgelegt ist, dass es auf dich zielt. Grundsätzlich kann man sagen, dass ein Zauber nur dann ein Target hat, wenn auch wirklich im Text das Wort Target vorkommt ^^ Außerdem, selbst wenn, wäre die Kombo viel zu teuer, da du 8 Mana dafür brauchst. Bis dahin sollte dein Gegner in einem Mill-Deck eh decktot sein.

Zum Thema: Ich fange im Moment an, mir ein grün/weiß/blaues Sliver-Deck ( http://essentialmagi...w.asp?ID=805446 ) zu bauen und es mit einigen Control-Karten zu versehen. Wollte schon länger Sliver spielen, aber ein Freund von mir meinte, wenn ich mir nicht die abartig teuren Dual Lands kaufen wolle, müsse ich wohl 2-3 farbig spielen und da bietet sich nunmal entweder ein grün weiß blaues Control Deck, oder ein rot weißes Burn-Deck an. Und ich finde einfach, dass Control wesentlich mehr Spaß bringt, als Burn, mach ich mir das halt jetz ^^.
Im T2 habe ich bisher ein Bant-Deck gespielt (für die, die es nicht kennen, das basiert auf der Fähigkeit Exalted, welche einer Kreatur, die alleine angreift für jede Exalted-Kreatur, die du kontrollierst +1 / +1 gibt und einigen anderen Vorteilen für einzelne Kreaturen), aber da die jetzigen Vampir-Decks einfach wesentlich stärker sind und Alara ja bald nicht mehr T2 ist, kann ich das jetzt mittlerweile vergessen...

PS: Und das Deck hier hab ich mal geplant, werd es mir aber wohl doch nicht zulegen, weil ich nicht mehr so auf T2 stehe (wird auf Dauer zu teuer, weil die Editionen, die man spielt andauernd rausrotieren und man ein neues Deck braucht):
http://essentialmagi...w.asp?ID=787343
Funktioniert halt wie folgt:
1. viele Karten, die Mana geben, um den Spawnsire schnell rauszubringen.
2. Endloskombo mit Spawnsire und 2 Training Grounds (oder ich hab eh genug Mana, das kann auch passieren ^^), wodurch ich unendlich Mana hab.
3. 20 Mana Ability vom Spawnsire zünden und alle Eldrazi-Spells aus dem Sideboard zünden.


----------



## Shaxul (23. September 2010)

Meine Tage als aktiver MtG Spieler sind nun auch schon ein paar Jahre rum, aber ich hab' damals immer sehr gerne Rote Decks gespielt. Goblins & Feuer, was ein Spass!


----------



## Captain Jack (24. September 2010)

ich hatte/habe ein rot schwarzes deck nach variationen auch rot/grün rot/weiß und rot/weiß kommt aber eher auf den gegner an ^^

Rot habe ich da nähmlich schonmal einige karten die mir sehr gefallen 8ja ok ich habe keine große auswahl von denen ^^ aber egal)
naja eigentlich bin ich nicht der beste Spieler aber mit jeder kombi kann ich mich gut verteidigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (2. Oktober 2010)

Uh, ein Magic Thread 

Hab ein Schwarz -Blau/Grün (Je nach Lust) Deck gespielt, dank Kamigawa auf Arkan Zauber und fiese schwarze Kreaturen getrimmt. Leider hat sich der Spielerkreis in der Umgebung aber langsam verflüchtigt sodass ich aufgehört habe aktiv zu spielen.





Zzt ist eine große Rabataktion zu dem Spiel "Magicuels of the Planeswalkers" auf steam (5€ mit allen DLCs und Decks)

Für alle die es nicht kennen, man spielt Magic virtuell, mit Decks die man zusammenstellen kann und MP etc.

Ratet wer sich das am Sonntag holt?^^


----------



## Medmius (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich halte nicht viel von Computerspielen zu Kartenspielen. Ich muss die Karten in der Hand und den Gegner vor mir haben un anständig spielen zu können. Besonders bei Magic.


----------



## TheEwanie (3. Oktober 2010)

Was ist das? Oo


----------



## Davatar (4. Oktober 2010)

awon schrieb:


> Was ist das? Oo


Nur so in etwa eines der berühmtesten und meist gespielten Kartenspiele der Welt.


----------



## Asayur (4. Oktober 2010)

Duells of the Planeswalker ist ganz cool, das einzige Problem, das ich habe ist, dass man Decks nur minimal selber bauen kann, da verschiedene Decks vorgefertigt sind und man diese mit freispielbaren (bzw. freikaufbaren)
Karten erweitert werden kann


----------



## Gothmorg (21. Oktober 2010)

Hab mir auch mal Duell of the Planeswalkers geholt. Ist meiner Meinung nach absoluter Schrott für Leute, die sich noch nie wirklich mit Magic auseinandergesetzt haben. Für längere Spieler definitiv nicht zu empfehlen, da die Deckerstellung (ein wichtiger Bestandteil des Kartenspiels) nahezu komplett wegfällt und die möglichen Decks nur einfachste Strategien zulassen. Das einzige, was einigermaßen interessant ist sind die Challenges, oder wie sie es nennen, wo man eine bestimmte Situation hat und versuchen muss, das Spiel rumzureißen.

PS: War heut auf der Spielemesse in Essen und hab mir den Grundstock für mein Poison-Deck gekauft, das wird echt fies ;D


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2010)

awon schrieb:


> Was ist das? Oo



Yu-Gi-Oh in cool


----------



## SeelenGeist (22. Januar 2011)

Heyo,

ich wollte mir mal Magic-Karten im Internet kaufen, allerdings hab ich vorher 2 Fragen:

Wo sollte ich mir welche kaufen? Sie sollten deutsch sein und preisgünstig. Dazu möchte ich mir ein farbiges Deck aufbauen. Entweder blau/weiß oder blau/schwarz - d.h mehrfarbige Karten in der jeweilige Booster wäre schon toll.

Welche Edition sind zur Zeit die Neusten und auf deutsch? Ich steig da zur Zeit nicht mehr durch


----------



## iShock (23. Januar 2011)

Hihi ein Magic Thread


hab es schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gespielt (hatte da auch mal so ein komisches PC-Spiel lol =) )

Nunja hab irgendwo mal jede Farbkombi gespielt aber nie sonderlich aktiv. Fing mit Blau an, nur fliegende Viecher und so... Starterdeck

Mein erstes "Turnier" was sich iwer bei uns an der Schule mal ausgedacht hab wollte ich dann mit meinem Grünen Deck bestreiten....

Nur leider hatte ich das Glück das mein Gegner irgendwelche Karten hatte die sich gegen eine bestimmte Farbe immun machen konnten
 (war halt bei nem einfarben deck schon dreist^^)


Naja grad mal bissl rumgekramt und anscheinend hatte ich zuletzt ein Weiß/rotes Goblin+Direktschaden deck
und ein Grün/Weißes

hachja die gute alte Zeit *hust*

Wie viel Kohle da wohl zum Fenster rausflog.... naja mit mehr Mitspielern wäre das vllt auch längerfristig was geworden^


----------



## NexxLoL (23. Januar 2011)

Hatte niemanden mehr der mit mir spielt, habe vor ein paar Jahren meine Karten auf eBay verkauft. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, habe ich aber damals grün/weiß gespielt ^^


----------



## Davatar (26. Januar 2011)

Asayur schrieb:


> Duells of the Planeswalker ist ganz cool, das einzige Problem, das ich habe ist, dass man Decks nur minimal selber bauen kann, da verschiedene Decks vorgefertigt sind und man diese mit freispielbaren (bzw. freikaufbaren)
> Karten erweitert werden kann





Gothmorg schrieb:


> Hab mir auch mal Duell of the Planeswalkers geholt. Ist meiner Meinung nach absoluter Schrott für Leute, die sich noch nie wirklich mit Magic auseinandergesetzt haben.


Das meiner Meinung nach einzige wirklich gelungene Magic-Spiel ist "Shandalar". Schauts Euch mal an. Ok, die Grafik ist derb veraltet, aber der Computer spielt echt gut (auch wenn er ab und zu ein Bisschen berechenbar ist). Ausserdem hat man den normalen Duel-Mode, bei dem man die Decks zusammen stellen kann, wie man will und zusätzlich noch sone Art RPG-Mode. 

Edit: Das gibts mittlerweile wohl kostenlos im Netz, weils doch schon Abandonware ist.


----------

